
JDPR – Java Data Protection Recommendations - based2
https://www.javaadvent.com/2018/12/jdpr-java-data-protection-recommendations.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/a5mi0h/jdpr_java_data...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/a5mi0h/jdpr_java_data_protection_recommendations/)

